# show pigeons as pets



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello id like to get just one pair of pigeon as pets (cock and hen) for breeding. I want to see how it goes with one pair and then perhaps get more in the future if i build a loft. However i just had a question what would u all say make better pets for the beginner show pigeons or racing? Also can show pigeons be let out to fly and then return home like raciing prodid they are not let out to far away? or just let out around the house? anyways let me know. thanks for ur time.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cateyes! Nice to see you here! Thanks for joining us!

Terry


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

cateyes

You could start out with racing homers or a variety of fancy (show) or utility pigeons as well. Some breeds of fancy pigeons are more difficult to raise especially for someone new to the hobby. I would recommend staying with something with out ornimentations and clean legged to get experience. Racing homers and rollers and some other fancy pigeon breeds would work fine. It is just that it takes more work to try and raise crested, muffed and other birds.

Most any breed can be let out to fly around the place. In fact it can be very beautiful seeing some of the fancy types out and about. Especially many of the marked breeds are pretty to watch fly about. I used to have some swallows (which are heavily muffed birds) and it was neat to see them walking around on the grass with those large muffs.

Now of course all breeds do not fly as well as others. You should consider this when flying them. Can they get away from cats and other stalkers easily? Some of the larger breeds cannot fly well and are not as quick at getting away.

Just use some common sense when dealing with the birds and you should do fine.

Al


----------



## cateyes (Apr 16, 2005)

hello 

thanks for the responese. Land predators are not a problem around here as both domestic cats and wild animals are terrfied of my dog, he goes crazy if he sees anything strange and hes a BIG DOG (86 pounds). Im HOPING theirs no air born predators here other then red tailed hawks (the only ones ive seen) anyways just curious how do you train your pigeons to go inside when they are suppose to? also how do you keep them from flying away?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Cateyes,
I raise show pigeons, Valencian Figuritas. I bet people here get sick of hearing me yack about my little sweeties. They are a small pigeon, with the cutest little "ruffled shirt" front. I kept them in big breeder cages during the winter, until I could get their loft completed. I still have one pair in the basement, with a week old clutch, and a young cock that I hand raised from week two. All of the other birds are out in the loft now, and very happy to be able to stretch their wings. I would never allow these birds to free fly, but they have an enclosed flight pen, and what a joy to watch them go in the pen. The little cock that is still in the house has flight time when I'm on the computer, or watching television, but he prefers to sit on my shoulder and try to develop new hair styles for me. There are plenty of breeds out there for you to choose from. Don't hurry until you do some research, and find exactly what you want. See if there are any upcoming pigeon or poultry shows in your area, and usually you can find birds for sale at the shows, and you get to see exctly what you are buying. When you do buy, be very observant. Are the pens and birds clean/ Do the birds appear healthy, or do they sit all ruffled up, looking dull, lethargic? Do poops look well formed, firm? Ask if the birds have had vaccines as needed, when were they wormed last, oh, so much to find out about.
daryl


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

the part where you asked to hurry them in...well if you want to do that you have to train them early ...here go to http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9661


and read all the methods carefully.

Btw, are you planning to release show pigeons like fantails lahores ect.!?

Elvis


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

*Perfect pet: show vs racer?*

Hi, I know what you are going through. I myself am there also. Homer vs show bird, fly vs non-fly. So much to choose from. To start off, I would buy the book "pigeons" by Matthew M. Vriends. It's like $6.00, and has some great info about raising/keeping pigeons, and a good amount of info about various breeds. Plus it has some great photos to help you get an idea of the type of bird you want. I think most book stores do carry this book (one of the few pigeons books they WILL carry).

I've talked to lots of people, and most agree that show birds are easier to tame than homers. I would also agree. I had two homers that I rasied since 4 and 6 weeks of age. I had them almost 2 years, and hand fed them, and tried to handle them as much as I could. But they still were not very tame. They didn't want me touching them at all, and got nervous when I got close to them, but would perch on my head and take a nap with me. It was hard to gain their trust, very frustrating at times. I lost both of them this year, which was even more frustrating.

Determined not to have to go through all that again, I heard about some breeds that are tamer that just like to fly around the yard: many breeds of Owls such as Chinese and German, Satinettes, fantails, and arabian trumpeters. The arabians I heard are VERY tamable, but don't fly much.

If you wanta flying bird that's tamer, try Mookees. That is a breed I am looking into. They are said to be incrediably tame, great with kids, and can be trained to fly back to a travel box like rollers do. I personally wanted a flying bird that doesn't specically "home" because we move alot.

I also just got a pair of Oriental Owls, which are pretty tame too. With any breed, it's best to get them as a baby (best 4-7 weeks old) to get them tamed faster (if you want them as a pet). Or get a pair of old birds, raise an egg, and sell off the pair and keep the baby.

Try finding various pictures on the net (like google image search). Or search for "pigeon show" which might give a good site with various breeds. Find an interesting breed, then search the net about the breed until you find a breeder or someone with info!

Suzanne


----------

